# Solved: AODDriver4.2 service failed to start, The system cannot find the file specifi



## TheITMonkey

Hi all having another head scratcher, I recently built a new computer a few weeks ago and everything has been running smooth up an till a few days ago.

I have this issue where if the computer is left doing nothing for around 10 mins it freezes up completely and cannot get into it without holding in the power button to power it off and let it boot up again, what is frustrating is that i could be working on it for hours with a bunch of heavy applications running like adobe cs or running games like bf3 and it will be fine but as soon as it goes idle for a short period it freezes?

It also happened a few moments ago, but this time it was as soon as I powered the computer on and logged in.

I have searched through the event viewer and there appears to be a pattern every time this happens I get the following error message

The AODDriver4.2 service failed to start due to the following error: 
The system cannot find the file specified. 

A few days i was getting this once before the freeze but now it appears twice in the logs.

There was also another one, but I think I have fixed it as it has not appeared in the event viewer in the last two crashes.

The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: 
cdrom 

I have done a bit of research on the AODDriver 4.2 service, and apparently it is linked to my ATI graphics card somehow but there is not alot of posts on the net about this issue. I have included a screenshot of my amd vision engine information.

Here is my computer specs:
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A6-3670 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 18 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6134 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6670, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 238464 MB, Free - 151459 MB; D: Total - 476940 MB, Free - 325651 MB; E: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 102960 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, A55M-P33 (MS-7786)
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

If you need any more information please ask.

Thank you.


----------



## TheITMonkey

Also again I just noticed that the power profiles in the vision engine has the display to shut off after 5 minutes of inactivity, could that be linked to the freezing? I am going to change the setting to Never and see if it happens again. 

Even if this does techincally "solve" the issue, I am quite worried that there will be a bigger problem down the road if I just leave it and would still like some assistance with the error message.


----------



## TheITMonkey

Nevermind I think I have solved the issue by following the advice in this post http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/342005-33-event-7000-aoddriver4-error

Make sure to take a backup of the registry before you do this!
For me I had 3 sets of folders in the registry which were AODdriver4.1, AODdriver4.2 & AODdriver4.2.0 I deleted 4.1 & 4.2 from the registry. No errors yet but its early days.

Took some intense googling to find i might add, is it me or is it getting harder to find the information you want? lol

Anyways Ill post back in a while to let you guys know if this has fixed the issue for future reference.


----------



## TheITMonkey

This hasn't fixed the issue, any ideas? anyone?


----------



## tech-win

Check for the AOD driver service under this branch:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services


----------



## TheITMonkey

Thanks for the reply but the issue appeared to be internet explorer not ATI, AMD, Catyalst or anything related to my graphics card. 

Solution:
Open up internet explorer, press alt, goto tools then internet options then advanced, scroll down the list and unchecked tls1.0 and since then no crashes, I have even intentionally left the computer running for a week or so, and no problems.

Ill just add this problem to my list of reasons why IE is a complete failure and why windows users and web designers/developers should abandon it.

Thanks


----------

